# شاف ، شوف



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم..
أكثر العرب يستعملون في لهجاتهم:
 كلمة   "شاف"   بمعنى    "رأى"
و  "يشوف"   بمعنى    "يرى" 
و  "شوف"   بمعنى   "أنظر"
فهل لهذه الكلمة أصل في العربية الفصحى؟
وإن كان كذلك ، فكيف صارت هي المشتهرة في الإستعمال في أكثر اللهجات العربية رغم عدم شهرة استعمالها في الفصحى؟


----------



## Romeel

الكلمة فصيحة بمعنى نظر والمشهور قولهم تشوّف من فوق الجبل أي تطلّع بنظره

لكن السبب وراء قلة استخدامها في الفصيح فلا أعلم


----------



## Mejeed

الذي أثار استغرابي توافق كثير من اللهجات العربية - مع تباعد بلدانها واتساع مساحاتها - على استعمال هذه اللفظة غير المشهورة ، بل غير المعروفة في الفصحى!!!


----------



## Hemza

قد يكون عدم استخدامه في الفصحى بسبب انتشاره وتداوله في اللهجات حيث يظن البعض أن استخدام كلمات أو أفعال دارجة في اللهجات، خاطئ في الفصحى​


----------



## WadiH

التغيرات اللغوية تنتشر عبر الاحتكاك والهجرة فلا بدّ أن كلمة "شاف" طغت في مكان ما ووقت ما غالباً في الجزيرة العربية والبوادي المجاورة لها ثم انتشرت في العالم العربي عن طريق هجرة القبائل واستيطانها عبر القرون. وأتوقع أن سبب استيعاب اللهجات لكلمة "شاف" بهذا الشكل وتفضيلها على كلمة "رأى" هو وجود همزة ثم حرف علّة في رأى مما يجعلها غير متسقة مع اللهجات بعد التخلص من الهمزة ويجعل تصريفها صعباً.  مع ذلك ما زالت كلمة "رأى" مستخدمة في لهجات اليمن (بدون الهمزة) ولها بقية في لهجات مالطا وشمال إفريقيا، بالإضافة إلى الكلمات المشتقة منها مثل أداة التوكيد أو التنبيه "ترى" أو "رى" في الجزيرة العربية وشمال إفريقيا.


----------



## I.K.S.

Mejeed said:


> وإن كان كذلك ، فكيف صارت هي المشتهرة في الإستعمال في أكثر اللهجات العربية رغم عدم شهرة استعمالها في الفصحى؟


  أمر جدير بالنظر فيه فعلا, لاحظت توافق اللهجات العربية في استعمال عدة كلمات تعد هامشية في التراث العربي و حتى المعاجم, قد يفضي بنا التساؤل الى جدلية: هل الفصحى كانت لفة كتابة فقط أم أنها كانت لغة منطوقة فعلا بين الناس؟


----------



## WadiH

I.K.S. said:


> أمر جدير بالنظر فيه فعلا, لاحظت توافق اللهجات العربية في استعمال عدة كلمات تعد هامشية في التراث العربي و حتى المعاجم, قد يفضي بنا التساؤل الى جدلية: هل الفصحى كانت لفة كتابة فقط أم أنها كانت لغة منطوقة فعلا بين الناس؟



الفصحى تعكس اللغة المحكية بين العرب في زمن ما ولم تكن مجرد لغة مكتوبة أو لغة أدبية منفصلة عن اللغة المحكية.  أما هذا التشابه الذي نراه بين اللهجات العربية المعاصرة -- بما في ذلك الألفاظ "الهامشية" التي ذكرت -- فمردّه أن العالم العربي استمر كفضاء ثقافي واحد بحيث تنتشر فيه الظواهر والطفرات اللغوية عن طريق التواصل المستمر بالتجارة والحج والهجرات، وليس سببه أن اللهجات كلها منبثقة من لهجة محكية قديمة تختلف عن الفصحى (نظرية فيرغسون وأوينز وبعض المستشرقين الآخرين).  أنصح جميع المهتمين بتاريخ اللهجات العربية في هذا المنتدى بالاطلاع على هذه الورقة: https://www.mdpi.com/2226-471X/6/4/163/pdf


----------



## Romeel

I.K.S. said:


> أمر جدير بالنظر فيه فعلا, لاحظت توافق اللهجات العربية في استعمال عدة كلمات تعد هامشية في التراث العربي و حتى المعاجم, قد يفضي بنا التساؤل الى جدلية: هل الفصحى كانت لفة كتابة فقط أم أنها كانت لغة منطوقة فعلا بين الناس؟


بل بالعكس 

أصل اللغة العربية هي النطق -وهم بارعون في هذا- لذلك يسمونهم الأميين ويسمى نبينا نبي الأميين صلى الله عليه وسلم

هُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ *فِي الْأُمِّيِّينَ* رَسُولًا مِّنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ *وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ* وَإِن كَانُوا مِن قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ


----------



## raamez

الأميين تعني شعب بلا كتاب سماوي وإلا لما وجدنا آلاف وآلاف النقوش في شبه الجزيرة العربية. أما أن العرب شعب أمّي بمعنى لا يعرف الكتابة والقراءة فإنما هذه بدعة من المفسريين الذي جلهم كان غير عربي والذين لم يفقه منهم أحدا شيئا عن العرب قبل الاسلام أو عن جيرانهم الساميين والارث الحضاري المشترك ما بينهم


----------



## Romeel

raamez said:


> الأميين تعني شعب بلا كتاب سماوي وإلا لما وجدنا آلاف وآلاف النقوش في شبه الجزيرة العربية. أما أن العرب شعب أمّي بمعنى لا يعرف الكتابة والقراءة فإنما هذه بدعة من المفسريين الذي جلهم كان غير عربي والذين لم يفقه منهم أحدا شيئا عن العرب قبل الاسلام أو عن جيرانهم الساميين والارث الحضاري المشترك ما بينهم


بدعة من المفسرين!! سبحان الله! ثم تنتقصهم بأنهم غير عرب وتجعلهم لا يفقهون شيئا! هل تعتقد أن من كتبهم طبقت شهرتها الآفاق كانوا لا يعلمون عن تاريخ العرب في *الجاهلية *والإسلام؟! أرجو لا تنكر *الجاهلية *قبل الإسلام كذلك!!

إخراج الكلمة عن معناها يحتاج إلى دليل فكيف تتكلم بدون دليل ولم يكفك ذلك بل تُبدّع المفسرين أهل العلم في اللغة والدين؟!

الأمي هو الذي لا يعرف القراءة ولا الكتابة، والأميون لا تعني أنهم جميعا لا يقرأون ولا يكتبون إنما تعني الكثير منهم أميّ.

ويقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:: «إِنَّا أُمَّةٌ أُمِّيَّةٌ، لاَ نَكْتُبُ وَلاَ نَحْسُبُ، الشَّهْرُ هَكَذَا وَهَكَذَا» يَعْنِي مَرَّةً تِسْعَةً وَعِشْرِينَ، وَمَرَّةً ثَلاَثِينَ (صحيح البخاري)

من الجيد أن يدافع الشخص عن قومه لكن ليس لهذه الدرجة من العصبية المقيتة!

لا ينبغي للمسلم أن يتجرأ على الدين ويتطاول على أهل العلم من أجل ما يظنه مثلبة لقومه!

والله أعلم


----------



## I.K.S.

Wadi Hanifa said:


> الفصحى تعكس اللغة المحكية بين العرب في زمن ما ولم تكن مجرد لغة مكتوبة أو لغة أدبية منفصلة عن اللغة المحكية. أما هذا التشابه الذي نراه بين اللهجات العربية المعاصرة -- بما في ذلك الألفاظ "الهامشية" التي ذكرت -- فمردّه أن العالم العربي استمر كفضاء ثقافي واحد بحيث تنتشر فيه الظواهر والطفرات اللغوية عن طريق التواصل المستمر بالتجارة والحج والهجرات، وليس سببه أن اللهجات كلها منبثقة من لهجة محكية قديمة تختلف عن الفصحى (نظرية فيرغسون وأوينز وبعض المستشرقين الآخرين). أنصح جميع المهتمين بتاريخ اللهجات العربية في هذا المنتدى بالاطلاع على هذه الورقة: https://www.mdpi.com/2226-471X/6/4/163/pdf


يرى مؤيدو "اصطناعية" الفصحى أنه لا دليل مادي على تكلم الناس بها في الزمن الماضي, أتذكر أنه كانت لي مناقشة حول هذه النقطة مع المستعرب مارجين وقد وصفها بلغة التدوين, في نفس  
الوقت لا يقدم هؤلاء أيضا دليلا على أنها لم تكن لغة متداولة بين الناس, لايزال البحث في بداياته في هذا الباب و شخصيا لا أغلب رأيا على الآخر


Wadi Hanifa said:


> فمردّه أن العالم العربي استمر كفضاء ثقافي واحد بحيث تنتشر فيه الظواهر والطفرات اللغوية عن طريق التواصل المستمر بالتجارة والحج والهجرات


لا أستطيع أن أحكم على كل العالم العربي لكن فيما يخص لهجتي المغرب و الاندلس مثلا فيمكن القول أن هذه المنطقة بقيت في شبه عزلة عن لهجات المشرق منذ زمن المرابطين على الأقل(حوالي   ألف عام) ولهجتهم الموثقة في شكل أزجال وأمثال و المستمرة إلى اليوم تعطي دليلا على ذلك. ويبدو لي أن هذه الأقوام التي سكنت المنطقة "البدوية منها بالخصوص" لم تتكلم يوما باللغة الفصحى ولكن بلهجة تقترب منها كثيرا في المعجم و تبتعد عنها في الإعراب.


----------



## WadiH

الأميّون أي من الأمم الأخرى (غير بني إسرائيل) وهذا المقصود بأنه بعث في الأميين رسولا.  المعنى الذي ذكرته اجتهاد مفسرين لاحقين كما ذكر الأخ رامز بدليل أن الجذر لا علاقة له بالمعنى المزعوم.

وكما ذكر رامز لم يكن في العالم القديم منطقة انتشرت فيها معرفة الكتابة بين عوام الناس مثل شمال الجزيرة العربية ولا توجد ظاهرة مماثلة للنقوش الصفائية في بادية الشام وشمال الجزيرة، والجزيرة العربية نشأ فيها أحد الفرعين الرئيسيين للألفبائية وهو الفرع الذي يشمل خط المسند والخطوط الصفائية ونحوها (الفرع الآخر هو الكنعاني الذي تفرع منه اليوناني واللاتيني بالإضافة إلى الآرامي والعبري والنبطي الذي تحول للعربي الذي نستخدمه الآن).


----------



## WadiH

I.K.S. said:


> يرى مؤيدو "اصطناعية" الفصحى أنه لا دليل مادي على تكلم الناس بها في الزمن الماضي, أتذكر أنه كانت لي مناقشة حول هذه النقطة مع المستعرب مارجين وقد وصفها بلغة التدوين, في نفس
> الوقت لا يقدم هؤلاء أيضا دليلا على أنها لم تكن لغة متداولة بين الناس, لايزال البحث في بداياته في هذا الباب و شخصيا لا أغلب رأيا على الآخر



أعتقد أن التراث العربي المدوّن دليل أكثر من كاف على اللغة التي تحدث بها العرب.  المصادر القديمة تصف كلام العرب بهذه الطريقة وليس من سبب لإنكار ذلك، كما أن الشواهد من النقوش والقرآن تدعم هذا الشيء. أم اللهجة "العامية الأم" المزعومة فهي التي لا دليل عليها سوى تخرصات المعاصرين من بعض الظواهر اللغوية المشتركة بين اللهجات، والتي يوجد تفسيرات كثيرة لها أقرب من تفرعها من أصل واحد.  النظرية متأثرة بدراسات الغربيين على اللغات الهندو-أوروبية وأدوات "إعادة بناء" اللغات القديمة عن طريق مقارنة اللغات، لكن اللغات الهندو-أوروبية فعلاً تطورت بمعزل بعضها عن بعض وانتشرت على كامل مساحة قارة أوراسيا وعلى مدى آلاف السنين، أما اللهجات العربية فلم تكن يوماً معزولة عن بعض هذه فرضية غير تاريخية..



I.K.S. said:


> لا أستطيع أن أحكم على كل العالم العربي لكن فيما يخص لهجتي المغرب و الاندلس مثلا فيمكن القول أن هذه المنطقة بقيت في شبه عزلة عن لهجات المشرق منذ زمن المرابطين على الأقل(حوالي   ألف عام) ولهجتهم الموثقة في شكل أزجال وأمثال و المستمرة إلى اليوم تعطي دليلا على ذلك. ويبدو لي أن هذه الأقوام التي سكنت المنطقة "البدوية منها بالخصوص" لم تتكلم يوما باللغة الفصحى ولكن بلهجة تقترب منها كثيرا في المعجم و تبتعد عنها في الإعراب.



الأندلس حالة خاصة ولا نعرف لهجتها المتأخرة بشكل كافٍ لكن لعلها كانت تشبه لهجة مالطا القديمة. أما المغرب وإن كانت الأبعد جغرافياً بالنسبة للمشرق مما يجعلها الأكثر اختلافاً إلا أنها لم تكن بمعزل عن الهجرات من المشرق ووصلتها عدة ظواهر لغوية موجودة في المشرق.  والأقوام البدوية التي ذكرت لم تتكلم الفصحى عندما أتت للمغرب لأنها أتت في زمن متأخر نسبياً لكن هذا لا يعني أن أسلافها في البادية العربية لم تكن تتحدث الفصحى.  لكن ينبغي التنبه إلى أن الفصحى ليس لغة واحدة معيارية وإنما "نوع لغوي" يحمل بداخلها الكثير من التنوع، أي أن مصطلح الفصحى يشمل كافة الظواهر اللغوية التي ذكرها النحاة واللغويون القدامى بأنه من ضمن كلام العرب


----------

